# Delayed preterm labor, will he arrive soon?



## loveinbinary

I went into preterm labor on June 21st, spent 4 days in the hospital (2 1/2 days on a magnesium drip) before they sent me home with nifedipine pills that I'm supposed to take every 4 hours to prevent contractions. My last dose will be July 15th (which is this coming Friday). I've been having weekly cervical checks since being released from the hospital and have maintained roughly 2cm dilation. At my last appointment the doctor said that I was 60% effaced (not entirely certain what that means) and she could feel the baby's head. Over the past couple days I've been feeling a lot more pressure low in my pelvis and have been increasingly more uncomfortable. I'm waddling even more, though my bump hasn't really gotten much bigger. I've also noticed the baby is a lot more active these days, which makes me even more uncomfortable, but I've been thinking it's due to the fact that I'm not as active anymore since I am stuck on modified bed rest. I'm wondering how soon after coming off the nifedipine I'll go into labor. Anyone have any experience with delayed preterm labor and still delivering before the due date? With all the pressure I've been feeling my mom and I both are betting I go into labor next weekend. Are there good odds of that?


----------



## lozzy21

Im not too sure realy but at 35 weeks your baby will fine, most babys born at 35 weeks need no extra help. The few that do are normaly home in a week or two, they just need a bit more help with feeding at first. My LO was born at 35 weeks and if she hadent been badly jaundiced we would have been home in 2 days.

Im not sure where you are but they at my hospital they dont give steroids to help babys lungs or try and stop labour after 33 weeks.


----------



## ems1

I went into labour with my twin boys at 30 weeks. I was 2cm dilated and 100% effaced. I only had a few days nifedipine and was kept in hospital, although not on complete bed rest. I went back into labour at 33+5 and was 5 cm dilated when i was examined, hence my boys were born a few hours later.


----------



## AP

Ditto what lozzy said. My hospital won't stop it at 34 weeks and 35 weeks is classed as moderately preterm (I dunno, someone told me that here)

Anything could happen I guess, but good luck


----------



## loveinbinary

The first two days I was in the hospital I was hooked up to an IV and administered the magnesium, an antibiotic and plain fluids. They were also giving me an oral antibiotic and two steroid shots. So I'm sure his lungs are fine by now especially since they have had a couple more weeks to develope on top of the steroids. The nifedipine is usually given every 6 hours but they had to up mine to every 4 because I would start contracting again as I hit the 6 hour mark and it was time to take it again. So I'm starting to wonder if the nifedipine is the only thing keeping me from going into labor at this point. When I stop taking it will labor happen in the following days or has anyone ended up going full term or even overdue after having labor stopped early on?


----------



## lozzy21

loveinbinary said:


> The first two days I was in the hospital I was hooked up to an IV and administered the magnesium, an antibiotic and plain fluids. They were also giving me an oral antibiotic and two steroid shots. So I'm sure his lungs are fine by now especially since they have had a couple more weeks to develope on top of the steroids. The nifedipine is usually given every 6 hours but they had to up mine to every 4 because I would start contracting again as I hit the 6 hour mark and it was time to take it again. So I'm starting to wonder if the nifedipine is the only thing keeping me from going into labor at this point. When I stop taking it will labor happen in the following days or has anyone ended up going full term or even overdue after having labor stopped early on?

I think it all depends whats causing labour to start ie some women go into preterm labour because they are dehydrated or have a virus, labour is stopped, shes rehydrated or the recovers from the virus and goes to term, some just go into labour and cant be stopped even with medication. 

I dont think there is realy any way to predict what will happen but as long as your prepared then everything will be ok.


----------



## PleaseBaby

I have no experience but wanted to wish you good luck x


----------



## loveinbinary

Lozzy- very good point, that didn't occur to me. My doctor never said why I went into labor. He told me there isn't much known about why some women experience preterm labor. They never mentioned dehydration, and I tend to drink quite a bit as I'm always thirsty so I don't think that was the cause. My mom thinks it was stress. I was working 40 hours a week just standing on my feet, not walking about but just standing in one spot, then after work DH and I would spend every evening until 9 at his parents' house. I was so sore and exhausted at the end of the day. I didn't get much sleep and my body was just run down and I suppose it said enough was enough. I see my doctor again tomorrow afternoon so I'll ask. I just thought someone may have had some experience.


----------



## lozzy21

I cant think of any one whos labour was stopped to ask them to drop by but im sure one of the girls might be able to help.


----------



## 25weeker

If you haven't already I would also put this post in gestational complications. There may be some women who have carried to term after having the drugs to stop preterm labour.

Good luck and hope your lo keeps cooking until at least 37 weeks


----------



## loveinbinary

Not a bad idea. I'll do that as soon as we have power again. Freak thunder storm that lasted about 20 minutes managed to leave more than 10,000 people in my city without power, including me, and over 500,000 people between here (nw suburbs) and Chicago without power. What sucks the most is we have a septic tank which means we can't use our toilet. 

I saw my doctor today. He said I can stop taking the nifedipine on Thursday and return to all normal activities. So I guess we will see what happens after Thursday.


----------

